# Fall Kalamazoo River outting



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OMG, 1st you sally out on us, then you leave the weigh-in responsibilities up to him. Did you fall on yer head this weekend or sumpthing? talk about a weasle in the hen house! :yikes:


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Hehehe.......yes Danny, I will be checking for shiny silver paint too!

If this happens I would like it to stay on the zoo. If not, I will set this one out also. The joe is too far for one day.

Rick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

zooo works for me! how bout pullin lines at 12 in the parking lot by 12:30-12:45,


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 6, 2002)

Working on a partner, but if not, I'm good fodder.

This time I'll bring some spawn though.


----------



## LEPRECHAUN (Feb 6, 2004)

You can count the LEPRECHAUN in. Would welcome fishing the Zoo one more time before switching to the Joe for the balance of the fall season. Noon is good for me also. 

Leprechaun..(The other Ben)


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

If you have room would like to fish again.

Let me know and will bring the munchies.LOL

Larry


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 6, 2002)

I've picked up a boat partner. We'll be in the lot around noon.

UofM plays I think at noon.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sorry about that Spanky, I still havn't mastered the PM yet. It says I have 23, but when I look I can only find three. None the less it is clear and I am good for the KZoo, just let me know when and what time.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yep, look in your sent folders, there may be some in there that need deletion. RCH, if you don't mind fishing on a spawn sponge, you can fish with me! Pm me and let me know where you are comming from, I'll give ya directions to either my house, the ramp, or a meeting place in between. If you don't want to fish with me and 2 paws, I understand!


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Spanky said:


> Yep, look in your sent folders, there may be some in there that need deletion. RCH, if you don't mind fishing on a spawn sponge, you can fish with me! Pm me and let me know where you are comming from, I'll give ya directions to either my house, the ramp, or a meeting place in between. If you don't want to fish with me and 2 paws, I understand!


Waiting for directions. :help: 

Larry


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

Guys, why do you keep having these events in the morning? If you made it in the afternoon I bet you wouldd get more people to enter! Well at least me!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

LOL, it wouldn't be much of an outting if it was in the afternoon. You are gonna hafta get your priorities straightened out. RCH I will be sending directions shortly


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Why the Afternoon Karl  

Work, or problems getting out of bed


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

I would say the problem is getting to bed, not getting out of bed!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Ok fellas, here is the deal.....

Start fishing at 6:30....

Lines out at noon....get to the lot soon as you can.

$5 each for big steelhead, winner takes all!

Hope everyone see's this, I know its a little late but thats ok too! Pay at the lot after fishing!

See you all there
Rick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

nice day....good friends...a few laughs, some good fishing! too bad you missed it Mitch!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Yes it was Spanky. Thanks for the ride and the fishing lessons


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Spanky said:


> nice day....good friends...a few laughs, some good fishing! too bad you missed it Mitch!


Thanks for taking me Spanky.
Larry


----------

